# Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?



## weisserhai (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichgenossen 
ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich in meinen Helix Filter ( Mülltonne wie sie an der strasse steht mit 30 Liter Helix  ) eingespeist von einen Compactsieve mit 6000 Liter durchfluss immer Schaum drin der ins Bräunliche geht . Der schaum geht aber durch den auslauf in den Teich und der sieht den aus als wenn da Spüli drin ist 

jetz habe ich mir ein Eiweißabschäumer gebaut ( zumindest versucht ) bis vorhin kam da aber kein schaum raus . Mal sehen ob morgen was da ist oder ob ich was falsch gemacht habe ? Ich hatte die anleitung hier aus den Forum gehabt wo man ein 110 rohr mit einer reduzierung auf 50 macht und 4 Sprudelsteine reinhängt . Alles gemacht aber kein Schaum in sicht gewesen 


nun aber die frage : Warum schäumt das in der Helixtonne ? Die wird nur mit wasser eingespeist und ein kleiner sprudelstein damit die dinger in bewegung sind 




MfG 
weisserhai2


----------



## scholzi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

 Weißerhai2 
also diesen EWS von Hoffi hast du gebaut...? wo ist der Wasserstand im EWS?(er sollte weit oben in der Reduzierung liegen..
Es könnte auch noch daran liegen, das du die Rohre vorm zusammenstecken nicht entfettest/entölt hast!(Die sind doch neu richtig schmierig an den Muffen)
Dieses schmierige Zeug verhindert die Schaumbildung extrem....


----------



## weisserhai (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hallo scholzi 
ja genau den hab ich gebaut , ok dann setz ich den mal tiefer weil heute war kein schaum da . Die Muffen sind alle enfettet . Kann es vielleicht auch sein das die Luft nicht genug ist ? Momentan kommen 35 Liter die Min raus laut hersteller. Wollte mir sonst ein bestellen der 70 Liter die Minute durchdrückt aber ich hatte hier auch irgendwo gelesen das es mit 35 auch geht . 
Oder kann ich zusätzlich noch ein mit 35 Liter die min anschließen ? weil so ein hätte ich noch da

Hab mal ein Bild angehängt . in der Tonne im Wasser ist der Schaum richtig fest da mach ich morgen mal ein foto von


----------



## scholzi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hi.....
Ich denke das die Luft nicht das Problem ist....setz erstmal tiefer....
Was macht denn die Mülltonne im Teich


----------



## weisserhai (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

ja das versuch ich gleich morgen mal , in der Mülltonne ist mein Helix drin . Hatte grad keine Regentonne zur hand weil die alle besetzt sind . Und im Wasser steht die mir irgendwie sicher als am rand zumal sie auch eingeplanzt wird wenn alles fertig ist dann sieht man sie nicht mehr


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hi,

1.
Wie reinigst du den, ich sag mal Müllfilter........ 

2.
Hast du in deinem EWS irgendetwas, eingebaut was den erzeugten Schaum schützt/stabilisiert??

denn, wenn das "nur" durch die Rohre was werden soll, *kann* das in die Hose gehen.........


----------



## weisserhai (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hallo 
also den Mülleimer mit den Helix kann ich anheben falls der mal dreckig sein sollte das ist kein problem da er nicht schwer ist ( hoffe aber ich muss den nicht reinigen sonst gehen ja die Bakterien flöten ) . 

Und den abschäumer hab ich heute tiefer gesetzt wie scholzi sagte und es kam wie durch ein wunder nach 2 std ekeliger brauner schaum vorne an , es war zwar wenig aber ich denke mal das liegt an der zu kleinen pumpe. Kann ich noch eine zusätzlich reinhängen ? Müsste doch gehen oder ? 
Es ist nur das blanke Rohr wo der Schaum durchkommt aber ich denke mal ich werd da wohl was rein bauen wie ich hier schon gesehen habe eine plexiglasscheibe mit löchern z.b muss mal sehen was im Garten noch so brauchbares rumliegt 

Achja noch wohl was wichtiges , steigt der schaum auch leicht Berg auf ? Hab den Abschäumer nämlich genau hinter der Tonne und wie man sieht steht die etwas tiefer als der Teichrand ist . Hab derzeit ein Eimer stehen aber eigendlich wollte ich das Rohr gleich direkt in die Tanne leiten falls das gehen sollte


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hi,

ja, der Schaum steigt auch ein wenig Berg auf. 

Und wenn du nix passendes im Garten findest, geht das auch mit Strohhalmen....... 

Ist eben nur mühselig die alle passend zu kürzen und dann in das Rohr ein zubringen......


----------



## weisserhai (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

so ich denke mal ich hab was passendes gefunden hab von ein Planztopf den boden abgeschnitten der hat genau ins reduzierungsstück gepasst , hoffe das klappt auch . 
Falls nicht dann muss ich das mit den strohhalmen machen , aber wo kommen die hin ? werden die eingeklebt oder nur stramm eingelegt ?


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hi,

die müssen über dem Wasserstand sein, damit sich der Schaum stabilisieren kann 

Und:
Ja, rein quetschen reicht


----------



## weisserhai (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

ah ok das werd ich als nächstes mal versuchen weil mit den Pflanzkorb kommt zwar etwas schaum aber überwiegend tropft da nur wasser raus . 
Hab das heute mal 5 cm verlängert nach oben damit der schaum dann im gefälle rutschen kann .


----------



## weisserhai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

so das funktioniert wirklich besser mit den Strohhalmen 

Allerdings kommt aus den Mülleimer immer noch mehr schaum als aus den abschäumer . Heute morgen hab ich ein 10 l eimer voll Schaum gemacht der vor der Mülltonne sich gesammelt hat . 

Wäre es nicht besser wenn ich den Abschäumer in die Mülltonne mit einbaue ? Da läuft ja auch das ganze wasser durch und könnte ja so besser abgeschäumt werden . 
Als ich den Compactsieve noch nicht hatte , hatte ich auch kein Schaum auf den wasser obwohl ich die selbe Pumpe dran hatte


----------



## scholzi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hi....
Klar kannst du den auch da rein setzen....
Am besten du schickst das Wasser komplett durch den EWS, dann funktioniert er noch besser  (Luftblasen kämpfen sich durch durchströmendes Wasser.)


----------



## weisserhai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Ja die idee hatte ich auch schon aber lässt sich glaub ich so nicht umsetzen . Das Wasser geht ja momentan durch ein 75 er Rohr nach unten zum Boden der Tonne und läuft dann oben wieder ab .


----------



## scholzi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Dann binde doch ein er T-Stück mit 75er Abgang in den EWS oben ein...
Du kannst natürlich auch mit einer Pumpe Wasser durch jagen.....nach einer Woche ist das eh erledigt
Hier mal ein Beispiel  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6


----------



## weisserhai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

hmm und das schäumt dann noch wenn das wasser von oben kommt ? 
Ich mein gehen da nicht die blasen kaputt wegen den Wasserwirbel der im Rohr entsteht ? 
Tut mir leid der Eiweißabschäumer ist neuland für mich weil ich immer gesagt habe in mein Teich ist kein eiweiß da schäumt nichts ausser ich weil das wasser Grün ist

Gibt es da zufällig ein Bild von das ich mir das besser vorstellen kann ? 
Hatte das mal mit ein Schlauch gesehen der in der Mitte reinging aber das geht in der Tonne schlecht


----------



## scholzi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hier mal der ganze Beitrag....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26228/?q=ews


----------



## weisserhai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hatte das eben gesehen das Du noch ein Link angefügt hast . Na dann werd ich morgen gleich mal nach Hornbach düsen und ein T stück holen für den Abschäumer 

Das sollte mein Schaum problem dann wohl lösen ein für alle mal . 
Kannst Du mir zufällig sagen wie hoch der Schaum steigen kann ungefähr ? 
Hab ja vom Mülleimer bis zum Teichrand gute 5 cm unterschiet . Dabei hab ich die Tonne schon höher gestellt . 

Hab heute mal reingeschaut und musste feststellen das das Spaltsieb doch noch etwas durchlässt . Im Mülleimer waren so feine braune partikel wie staub . Oder kommt das vom eiweiß weil das ja schäumt wie wild in der Tonne ? Die Helix zumindest waren alle sauber


----------



## scholzi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*



> Kannst Du mir zufällig sagen wie hoch der Schaum steigen kann ungefähr ?


 nicht wirklich aber mit deinen Trinkhalmen wird das schon funktionieren...


> Im Mülleimer waren so feine braune partikel wie staub


Also normalerweise sammelt sich da eine Schlammschicht aus abgestorbenen Filterbakterien Klärschlamm und wenn das ganze noch nicht
so lang läuft sieht es vielleicht aus wie Staub...


----------



## weisserhai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Gut dann sind das wohl tote Bakterien weil der läuft jetz erst gute 2 Wochen 
Werde dann mal morgen abend berichten ob das alles funktioniert hat mit den umbau . 

Und schonmal danke für die Hilfreichen tipps 
Ohne das Forum hier wäre ich wohl nicht weiter gekommen 

Ich stell dann mal eine Kiste Bier in die Mitte


----------



## scholzi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*



> Ich stell dann mal eine Kiste Bier in die Mitte


OOOOhhhhhhhhhhh fein fein fein...

 


> Werde dann mal morgen abend berichten ob das alles funktioniert hat mit  den umbau .


ja bitte...


----------



## weisserhai (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

so heute mal wieder eine neue Bastelstunde eingelegt . 
Hier mal das Bild was die Strohhalme ergeben haben in 12 std Dann was sie eigendlich ergeben sollten ( siehe Bild 2 ) habe den Schaum erstmal abgeschöpft und Bild 3 ist dann der neue versuch in der hoffnung das Morgen früh kein Schaum am Mülleimer hängt 

Der EWS bekommt nun direkte Wasserzufuhr nur hab ich festgestellt das der Mülleimer zu klein wird und ich mir denn doch mal stärkere gedanken machen sollte wie ich am besten 3 oder 4 Regentonnen verbinde und womit ich die befüllen tue ? 
Lavasteine Filterschwämme und Helix oder vielleicht nur Schwämme und Helix ? 
Das alles werde ich aber erst zum Winter umsetzen weil wenn ich jetz wieder sag ich bau den Teich mal etwas um dann steigt mir meine Frau aufs Dach 
Aber planen kann man ja schon mal


----------



## weisserhai (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hatte heute nur ein Paar Tropfen wasser aus den Rohr da der EWS wohl nicht tief genug im Wasser hing , hatte dann 5 cm vom Rohr noch mal abgeschnitten und siehe da er schäumte wieder nach 2 std 
Ist schon eine harte nuss mit den Schaum aber wenn es erst mal läuft dann sieht man auch wofür man so viel bastelt am Teich .


----------



## weisserhai (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

so mal ein kleines Update und dann kann man den Thread wohl auch löschen oder verschieben oder sonst was mit machen , mir wurde ja klasse geholfen

Ich habe nun seit 2 Tagen kein bißchen Schaum auf den Wasser und auch nichts in der Tonne 
Bleibt eigendlich nur noch eine frage , soll der Schäumer weiter laufen oder soll man ihn ausmachen und nur bei bedarf schalten ?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

Hallo Stefan,

wenn du ihn extra betreibst kannst ihn auch ruhig zwischendurch aus machen, wenn kein Schaum mehr kommt. 

Wenn du die Luftpumpe eh am laufen hast, lass ihn durchlaufen, mach ich auch


----------



## weisserhai (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

ja ich hab ja eine extra mit 5 ausströmer im Teich überall verteilt . 
Ich wollt den heute ausmachen aber ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig  
Aus der Mülltonne hat sich wieder Schaum aus den Deckel gedrückt und nach ca einer stunde war er denn weg und kam schön durch den EWS gekrochen. 
Ich denke mal ich lass den laufen da er ja auch zusätzlich das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichert . 
Jetz muss ich nur noch ein Problem lösen mit den Grünen wasser. 
Jeden Tag hole ich eine Hand voll matsch vom Sieb aber so wirklich hell wird das wasser auch nicht.


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

 Stefan,
dann lass den EWS ruhig laufen......
Und hab etwas Geduld mit deinem Wasser und hol jeden Tag schön eine Hand voll Nährstoffe aus dem Siebfilter......das wird schon
(Ich weiß das das leichter gesagt ist als getan)


----------



## weisserhai (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

ja das sagst du so leicht . Mein Nachbar hat glasklares Wasser , nagut der hat auch nur ne Pfütze mit ca 2000 Liter und 2 Goldfischen . 
Ich muss von mein Spaltsieb nachher mal ein Bild machen , der Matsch der immer drauf liegt den sieht man gar nicht im Wasser


----------



## weisserhai (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eiweiß im Helixfilter ?*

so hier mal das Bild von der Ausbeute von heute . Ist das Normal ? Soviel hol ich da jeden Tag runter . Naja ich kann ja sehen das das Wasser heller wird anhand der Seerosen und dem Schlauch aber sind das nun die Schwebealgen die geklumpt sind von der Uvc oder ist das anderer dreck ? Grün ist er ja zumindest


----------

